# Finally Got Our 2006 28rsds



## lizardog (Oct 28, 2005)

Took delivery of our 2006 28rsds from Curtis Trailers in Aloha on Wednesday!!! We are extremely impressed with Keystone and all they have done for us since our "issues" with the Zeppelin. They stepped up to the plate and made things right.

Only problem now is we have to wait until spring to use it....it is all winterized and is heading off to storage. The dealer is extending the adjustment period until spring, when we can do a shakedown trip.

All I need now is my Outbackers.com sticker and I'm on my way!!!!!!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congratulations on your new trailer!!!







Glad it finally arrived and everything is working out!!! Glad to have you as a fellow Outbacker.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads on your new Outback. I know it's going to seem a long time until spring, but it will get here before you know it. Sounds like you have a good dealer, thats great. They should give good serivce. Until spring you can always e-camp and dream.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Congrats, your gonna love it, and it will be spring before you know it so think happy camping trips








Welcome to the long extended family


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 28RSDS glad your are happy with Keystone and dealer
Spring will be here before you know it.

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT. You will love it - Happy Outback'n

Thor


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on taking delivery on your new Outback.What color interior did you get? Have you pictures to post yet? 
We are all doing E- Camping for the winter.Planning , looking at everyones pictures in the Gallery .
Post often and enjoy.
Jan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lizardog,

Congratulations on the Outback! Whoo Hoo!









Glad to hear Curtis and Keystone are doing right by you.

But don't give up on the camping season yet! We're just getting started around here!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Congratulations on your new Outback!!







I know you are really forward to spring.


----------

